# Somatic Release in Ann Arbor Part 3



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Well ive had a couple more sessions and i see gradual improvement although it will always come and go in waves....my energy is up thanks to some supplements....b5, adrenal complex, emergenc, and one a day multi

i feel im starting to thaw even more little by little. One of the most noticable things is goosbumps ive been feeling a lot lately. its like ill watch a movie or listen to music that used to get me going and instead of all the emotion i used to feel my body gets bombarded with chills and goosbumps...its like those old feelings are trying to get to the surface and this feels like its one step closer. In therapy ive also had these surges of energy shoot thru my body to my toes and everthing gets so clear and connected after that...for a few seconds. i also cried the other day which felt great, to feel anything even awful sadness is wonderful to me.

thats all for now.
peace


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Glad to hear it pal.
I also get the goosebumps and surges of energy running through my body.
But it makes me feel a bit sick after. Do you get that sickly feeling?

Greg


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

sometimes i feel that as well, thats why my therapist tells me to drink plenty of water. He really reiterates to me that coming out a numb state may not feel as great as we think it would, but just giving the body a chance and it will return to normal.


----------

